
Before you raise money - bhousel
http://venturehacks.com/articles/before-raise
======
rdl
I think the best part is "I don't think I could have remained an angel
investor for several years without trying to disrupt the industry too" (or
words to that effect).

It is interesting watching innate hackers enter 'traditional' fields. I have
been working on semi professional scuba stuff for a month or so, just as a
hobby, and keep seeing opportunities to improve things.

------
robchez
Note to developers. __Never __have media play automatically.

